# Found a nice Fluval Spec light upgrade/replacement...



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Are you still happy with the light? I purchased one for my 3 year old Fluval Spec V and it is developing brown algae on the plants. I do not run CO2, do you? I keep it on the lower settings, 1 to 3.

travellife


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup, no issues yet. Still doing a great job.

.


----------

